# Debian 5 Lenny + ISPCOnfig3 + Dovecot - Welche Dienste starten?



## WolfCG (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo Allerseits

ich habe mir einen Server eingerichtet nach dem HowTo "Der Perfekte Server Debian 5 lENNY ISP CONFIG 3 und Dovecot".

Ich musste aufgrund Hardwareerweiterung der Server neu starten. Jetzt nach dem Neustart funktioniert Apache2 problemlos. Auch myPHPAdmin und Mysql (etc/init.d/mysql start) funzt.

Auf die ISPCOnfig komm ich auch. Jedoch werden keine E-Mails versendet und empfangen... Ich ging ins Verzeichnis /etc/init.d/ und schaute welc Dienste ich noch starten müsste,  fand aber nichts.

ISPConfig3 zeigt mir an, dass FTP, WEb, SQL, myDNS, SMTP, POP, MAIL etc DIenste alle offline sind.

Jetzt frage:
Welche DIenste (mit welchen Befehlen oder in welchen Verzeichnisen) muss ich zusätzlich zu dovecot, apache2, mysql noch starten damit alles wiweder so läuft wie vor dem Neustart?? Und wie mach ich das, dass nach einem näcshten Neustart alle Dienste komplett automatisch gestartet werden?


Grüsschen 
Wolf


----------



## Burge (8. Juni 2010)

lad einfach nochmal die neuste version von ispconfig 3 runter. rauf das update script auf und antworte auf die frage mit dem neuconfigurieren der datein mit ja.


----------



## WolfCG (9. Juni 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis. Habe ich gemacht. ALlerdings folgendes Problem:



> Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
> Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
> sh: /etc/init.d/saslauthd: Keine Berechtigung


Obwohl ich als Root eingeloggt bin hab ich keine Berechtigung. Why'?

lg
Wolf


----------



## Burge (9. Juni 2010)

schau mal nach wem das script gehört


----------



## WolfCG (9. Juni 2010)

Wie mach ich das'? Und seit der Reconfiguration ist meine gesamte Webseite (owbohl sql und apache läuft) nicht mehr erreichbar! auch über localhost tut sich nichts mehr... warum denn das?? Die network.conf etc stimmen noch alle..

Gruss
Wolf
PS: die saslauth datei ist leer. Muss das so sein ?


----------



## Burge (9. Juni 2010)

ne die datei ist nicht leer bzw sollte sie nicht.

ls -la dann siehst besitzer und gruppe.

wenn zweifel fang mal die schritte aus dem perferct setup nochmal zuwieder holen irgendwas hats bei dir wohl ordentlich zerpfledert.


----------



## WolfCG (9. Juni 2010)

Das kommt dabei raus:

-rw-r--r--   1 root root     0  9. Jun 21:17 saslauthd
..

Habe alles nochmal nach der genauen Anleitung gemacht. Überal lsteht: 0 Installiert, '0 Neu installiert 0 Updatet 0 AKtulaisiert. ALles ist auf dem neusten Stand.. habe alle Einstellungen überprüft.. stimmen alle noch 1:1. Aber trotzdem ist nichts erreichbar. Weder Loclahost noch ww.scvschweiz.ch - und immer noch Keine Berechtigung bei SH ... warum auch immer

Komische Sache.. bisher lief der Server 1 Woche ohne Probleme bis ich den mal abschalten musste..


----------



## Burge (9. Juni 2010)

ui dann bin ich jetzt doch etwas überfragt, ok das script ist leer aber warum der zugriffs fehler.


----------



## Burge (9. Juni 2010)

ui dann bin ich jetzt doch etwas überfragt, ok das script ist leer aber warum der zugriffs fehler.

hier mal der Inhalt



> #! /bin/sh
> ### BEGIN INIT INFO
> # Provides:          saslauthd
> # Required-Start:    $local_fs $remote_fs
> ...


----------



## WolfCG (10. Juni 2010)

Danke für den Code, habe die datei nun mit diesem gefüllt- Speichern ging ohne Probleme. Also hab ich wohl Zugriff drauf. Aber starten geht noch immer nicht, leider immer wieder der gleiche Zugriffsfehler.. 

Hab noch nicht gefunden an was das liegt..  Ob Ich ev. ISPConfig3 komplett deinstallieren soll? Sollte eigentlich ja nichts damit zu tun haben da Apache2 und ISPConfig getremnnt voneinander laufen. localhost sowie die IP oder WEbseite sind nocjh immer nicht erreichbar, obwohl alle Dienste, bis auf die ohne Berechtigung, laufen.

EV. startet ISPConfig3 die Dienste nicht, weil er bei der SH Abbricht??


----------



## Till (10. Juni 2010)

Eine Deinstallation von ISPConfig wird da nichts bringen. ISPConfig konfiguriert zwar die Dienste, wenn sie aber noch nicht einmal auf der Shell zu starten sind, kann ISPConfig sie auch nicht starten. Dem saslauthd Script fehlen die Ausführungsrechte.

Versuch bitte mal:

chmod +x /etc/init.d/saslauthd

und dann ein:

/etc/init.d/saslauthd


----------



## WolfCG (10. Juni 2010)

Danke Till für Deine Hilfe. Das hat soweit geklappt und er meckert nun nicht mehr.

Die Webseite ist nun wieder erreichbar, auch Webmail und iSPConfig..

Aaaaber: ISPCOnfig meldet, alle Dienste seien offline... why? Und es kann gut sein, wenn ich mich nämlich im Webmail einloggen will kommt Connection Time Out (110) und mein Mailproggy sagt es ist keim SMTP Server vorhanden.

Gemäss Terminal und ISPConfig Reconfigure sollten die Dienste laufen.. was nun wieder nicht geht keine Ahnung.. GEnau dieses Problem hatte ich auch am Anfang.. und kann ich Debian sagen, dass er beim nächsten Systemstart automatisch alle Dienste startet?

LG
WOlf


----------



## Till (10. Juni 2010)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## WolfCG (10. Juni 2010)

netstat -tap ergibt:

Siehe http://www.scvschweiz.ch/netstat.txt

Gruss
WOlf

Die IP's sollten stimmen, denn sonst wäre ja auch die Webseite selbst nicht erreichbar ?  - uND BISHER hats ja geklappt bis ich den Server neu startete... gemäss wie istmeineip.de ist die aber noch immer dieselbe wie vor em neustart vor 4 Tagen..

EDIT: Der FTP ist auch nicht erreichbar. Lediglich die WEbseite und phpMyAdmin sowie ISPConfig sin 100% Funktions tüchtig..

Greez


----------



## Till (11. Juni 2010)

FTP Server läuft laut netstat. Wenn Du ihn nicht erreichst, kann es z.B. an einer Firewall liegen.

Postfix ist nicht gestartet, daher auch kein smtp. Starte bitte mal postfix und schau dann ins mail.log, ob da irgendwelche Fehler stehen.


----------



## WolfCG (11. Juni 2010)

Hi Till

Habe Postfix gestartet. Keine Fehlermeldungen. SMTP und IMAP / POP noch immer nicht erreichbar / verfügbar. Gemäss ISPConfig3 noch immer alle Dienste offline.

Firewall hab ich keine am laufen.
Die Mail Log (Bereich ab heute wo ich Postfix gestartet) hab ist hier: www.scvschweiz.ch/mail_log.txt
Irgendwie werd ich automatisch wieder ausegloggt und danach ist der Postifx-Host down.. komische Sache

Gruss
Wolf


----------



## Till (11. Juni 2010)

Poste mal den Inhalt der /etc/hosts Datei sowie die Ausgabe des Befehls:

ifconfig


----------



## WolfCG (11. Juni 2010)

Was mich eigentlich sehr verdächtig dünkt ist, dass auf dem Server selbst (Internet Verbindung besteht) weder localhost, noch die Webseiten erreichbar sind wenn ich diese im Browser öffnen will. Andereseits wenn ich von einem fremden Rechner, also von Aussen auf die Webseite gehe, klappts.

Also.. ifconfig gibt mir folgendes:



> www:/etc# ifconfig
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:18:4d:72:0a:0d
> inet Adresse:91.190.28.145  Bcast:91.190.29.255  Maske:255.255.254.0
> inet6-Adresse: fe80::218:4dff:fe72:a0d/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
> ...


IP Adr. 91.190.28.145 ist korrekt.

Dann, /etc/hosts steht folgendes:


> 127.0.0.1       localhost
> 91.190.28.145   scvschweiz.ch   www.scvschweiz.ch
> 91.190.28.145   scvswitzerland.ch www.scvswitzerland.ch
> 
> ...


Also auch die Hosts Datei ist in Ordnung. Ich vermute bald dass es irgendwo mit lokalen Zugriffsrechten von Apache zu tun hat, da ich ja lokal auf keiner der Dienste zugreifen kann??

lg
WOlf

EDIT: Bei einem erneuten Kompletten Restart des Servers stosste ich bei Start auf folgende FEhlermeldung:
Bind9 FAILED!
Domain irgendwas.. Failed!

..


----------



## Till (13. Juni 2010)

Es liegt wohl ein Fehler in Deiner Netzwerkkonfiguration vor, es fehlt das Loopback Device für die IP 127.0.0.1. Vergleiche mal Deine /etc/network/interfaces Datei mit der Datei aus dem perfect server Tutorial.


----------



## WolfCG (16. Juni 2010)

Also meine Netzwerkeinstelungen sind nach wie vor korrekt, schon wie vorher. Ich muss noch erwähnen dass die ganze Geschcihte erst nach einem apt-get update und apt-get upgrade nicht mehr funktioniert!  

Ich werde wohl alles nochmals neu einrichten müssen da ich nicht weis von wo der Fehler kommt- ISPConfig gibt mir nur noch 1 Fehler an und zwar, dass alle Dienste nicht gestartet sind.. WEbserver ist erreichbar

Aber nach wie vor nicht unter localhost oder unter der manuellen eingabe der IP. Von aussen gehts, aber auf dem eigentlichen Server gehts nicht. 

Loopback ist auf auto lo. Auch ohne den (wie ich es am angfang hatte, ohne loopback) gehts  nicht.

Gruss
Wolf

Kann mir das nicht erklären.. habe eine Feste IP vom Anbieter ..


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2010)

Wie in #19 beschrieben fehlt das Loopback Device. Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

ifconfig

und den Inhalt der datei:

/etc/network/interfaces


----------



## WolfCG (16. Juni 2010)

Inhalt der /etc/network/interfaces:


> # The loopback network interface
> auto lo
> iface lo inet loopback
> 
> ...


Loopback ist ja drin ? .. aber lokal noch immer nichts erreichbar...



> Reconfiguring network interfaces...There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid with pid 25104
> killed old client process, removed PID file
> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.1.1
> Copyright 2004-2008 Internet Systems Consortium.
> ...


Und wenn ich in der Networking-Datei dann das DHCP auf static ändere, hab ich gar keine Inetverbindung mehr und es kommt folgender Fehler:


> Reconfiguring network interfaces...Don't seem to be have all the variables for eth0/inet.
> Failed to bring up eth0.
> done.


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2010)

Die /etc/network/interfaces Datei ist falsch formatiert. Du hast Di tabs vergessen. Richtig ist:


```
# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The primary network interface
#allow-hotplug eth0
#iface eth0 inet dhcp
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
     adress 91.190.28.145
     netmask 255.255.255.0
     network 192.168.1.0
     broadcast 192.168.0.255
     gateway 91.190.28.1
```
und es muss static und nicht dhcp in der eth0 Definition heißen.


----------



## WolfCG (16. Juni 2010)

Hi Till

Genau da ist das Problem... wenn ich static schreibe, dann habe ich gar keine Internetverbindung mehr... 

Deshalb steht dort dhcp.. und am afang wo alles ging hatte ich ja auch schon dhcp drin..
Und das mit den Tabs. bringt bei mir keine Wirkung?

Fehlermeldung wenn static gesetzt ist:


> Reconfiguring network interfaces...Don't seem to be have all the variables for eth0/inet.
> Failed to bring up eth0.
> done.


lg
Wolf


----------



## Laubie (19. Juni 2010)

```
# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The primary network interface
#allow-hotplug eth0
#iface eth0 inet dhcp
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
     adress 91.190.28.145
     netmask 255.255.255.0
     network 192.168.1.0
     broadcast 192.168.0.255
     gateway 91.190.28.1
```
irgendwie kommen mir die adressen, die da drin stehen aber auch sehr komisch vor.
Hast du den Server bei dir zu Hause stehen? Oder ist der in einem Rechenzentrum?

91.190... klingt nach RZ
192.168... klingt nach zu Hause 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Cryar (22. Juni 2010)

abgesehen von den mix aus addressen ist da auch ein kleiner tippfehler:



> adress 91.190.28.145


muss address heißen (mit 2 'd's)


----------

